# Angus Ribeyes on new Performer



## Captain Morgan (Feb 23, 2010)

Big GQ found a 200 dollar Performer in Columbia...just
got it this weekend.  Gonna christen with a ribeye
after I break a bottle of Miller Lite across her bow..









remember when yours was this clean?


----------



## TRD (Feb 23, 2010)

Heck of a deal.


----------



## Bruce B (Feb 23, 2010)

Great find on the grill Cappy; nice looking steaks too!


----------



## Vermin999 (Feb 23, 2010)

Great deal. I love my Performer and use it all the time.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2010)

That's great Cap'n.


----------



## bbquzz (Feb 23, 2010)

Captain Morgan you may want to "Pimp That Performer" with some cast iron grates ... spend the money you saved on that $200 deal. It looks good and your weather looks far better than here in Ohio ... but I think Myrtle Beach always looks better than Columbus, OH


----------



## Shores (Feb 23, 2010)

Sweet deal! That's a great way to break it in. Looking forward to pictures of her maiden voyage.


----------



## surfinsapo (Feb 24, 2010)

Great deal on the grill... Those are some good lookin steaks too...


----------



## BluzQue (Feb 24, 2010)

Congrats on the Performer score  *Captain*  
If you remember I was able to snag one too @ that
killer price & I'm enjoyin' it more than any of my other
cookers!  Lookin' forward to the maiden voyage pics!

 8)


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 24, 2010)

pics of the finished steak coming when
I get home.....I've had kettles for years,
so it wasn't like this was a grilling revelation,
but I sure do like the improvements.


----------



## BigGQ (Feb 24, 2010)

Good to see you have it together and ready to cook. Hope the steaks turned out good.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 24, 2010)

it did!


----------



## Shores (Feb 24, 2010)

Mmmmm, delicious!


----------



## Vermin999 (Feb 24, 2010)

Nicely Done!!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Feb 24, 2010)

Man o Man!
WANT!


----------



## bbquzz (Feb 24, 2010)

And that baked potato looks great too


----------



## Tri Tip (Feb 24, 2010)

Yum. Makes me miss my webers sometimes.


----------



## Toby Keil (Feb 24, 2010)

Congrats on finding such a great deal on the grill and the steaks look awesome, absolutely love the shot of the steal and tater on the plate.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 24, 2010)

Big grill for 1 steak! Nice score Cappy!


----------



## swampsauce (Feb 25, 2010)

Did you cook it with the backwards method you invented?   Looks great :P


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 25, 2010)

actually I was the inventor of the sideways method.


----------



## Griff (Feb 25, 2010)

Another excellent grilling job by the Cap'n. Way to break in the new kettle.


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Feb 25, 2010)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> actually I was the inventor of the sideways method.



I would have to argue on who was first on the sideways method. I've been dropping things longer than you have.

Nice score!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 26, 2010)

ronbeaux50 said:
			
		

> Captain Morgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, don't you hate when the food falls between the grates?


----------

